# *RESOLVED!*: SF Bay Area, CA - Ruth needs help



## osprey (Oct 3, 2007)

Dear friends of bunnies,

Hello, I am Ruth and I am in a world of trouble. I am at a shelter that has about 60 rabbits and I guess I am in the way.
They found a thickened uterus when I had my spay surgery so I am considered not adoptable. The vet said I had cancer in my uterus. I am worried.

My friends at The Rabbit Haven say that rabbits with encapsulated cancer in the uterus have a good chance at getting lots more time. 
I am not ready to go yet, this is not right. The cancer was removed, so I feel better now. I'd like a chance at a better life than I am getting here.

I am a slight female Dutch steel gray girl and need your help to get out of this shelter by Thursday, October 4.
Can you provide a place for me to live and love me?. I guess my former cancer MAY return, but that is for a later day. Right now I am bright,
curious and happy, aside from just being spayed, and this threat hanging over my head.

If you can help, please contact my friend Auntie Heather at The Rabbit Haven (831-239-7119) now so she can get me out ok?
There is no fee for my adoption, and I am already spayed and ready to go now.
Thank you.
Love Ruth

Ruth is currently in a high kill shelter. We at The Rabbit Haven are full, and are trying to get her out.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 3, 2007)

What an adorable girl!

ray: For a foster or permanent home!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh she's BEAUTIFUL!!

I wish we had room...but we just don't, no matter how ya look at it...we're praying for a quick move to a house at this point. Don't worry...the bunnies aren't getting crowded...just us humans! :shock:


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 4, 2007)

I really hope someone can save her .


----------



## Greta (Oct 4, 2007)

osprey, you have a PM


----------



## osprey (Oct 4, 2007)

I just got off of the phone with Auntie Heather. Someone saw my Craig's List appeal for Ruth, and wants to adopt her! She is supposed to get out today at 4:30. Keep your paws crossed....


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 4, 2007)

YAYYY!!! GO RUTHIE!! Way to enchant so many people, little sweetie!! 

:biggrin2:


----------



## osprey (Oct 4, 2007)

It's official...SHE"S OUT!!!!

inkelepht::woohoo:bunny18arty0002:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 4, 2007)

YAYYYY!! WONDERFUL NEWS!!!

:highfive::yes:inkbouce:inkelepht::bunnydance:


----------



## osprey (Oct 4, 2007)

Could a kind moderator please mark this as RESOLVED?


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 5, 2007)

You betcha!! It's now labeled RESOLVED! 

I'm so happy for Ruthie...keep us posted as far as how she does, ok?


----------

